# what r your favourite chi names



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

well as we all know chis r addictive so ive already bin thinking up names for my future chi babies, here r some of my favourites

dempsey
milkshake
moses
romeo
didi

Im sure there was more but theyve all gone now :? 
mia
x


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

ooooooooooh mine are :

tinkerbell (but is quite common.............no offence :lol
paris
fifi
kiki
trixie
pippi

axle
rambo
tigger
ralphie

I can never think of many boys names for dogs


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

I only have a girls name picked out, guess I would have to see the babie...but TRINITY will be my girl's name. Now dont steal it!! LOL


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

kemo and trinity that goes together lovely , see you have got to just get the dog for the name now :lol:


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

ozzysmom said:


> kemo and trinity that goes together lovely , see you have got to just get the dog for the name now :lol:


 Thanks, I am lucky my landlord let me get Kemo, we want another one so bad too, I am afraid to push my luck.....I am also afraid what Kemo may do....he is so unsocial. You got lucky with Ozzy, I think the sister thing helped.


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Let see...

Paris
Angel
Sadie
Lilly
Bindi
Zoie
Audry

Fred (to go with Ginger...hehe...those who are old movie buffs will get that)
Taco
Wes

I dont know if i want a male next or another female. Once I move out and have my one place, not renting but own a house, I will get another one!


----------



## nevilleismybaby (Jun 18, 2004)

When I move out i'm getting another one, if I was to get another boy, i'd probibly name it Seamus....

for a boy:
Seamus
Willard
Murphy
Greg
Fred
Ed

Girl:
Chloe
Lily
Jezebel
Caroline
Bridgette

I'm sure i've got more, but i've forgotten some of them


----------



## Janet501cp (Jul 24, 2004)

Male Chihuahuas in my life past & present:
Fronco
Jack
Pee Wee
Coka
Goober
Keen
:wink: 
Females past & present:
Chiquita
Teeny Topaz
Tiny Topaz
Bambi
Nezzie
Callie
Cassie 
June Bug
Lady Blue
Pebble
TC
Anna 
Annie
And Pookie
I love & loved them all dearly :wave:


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

I like for a boy...
Jasper
Riley
Remy
Oscar

Girls...
Gypsey
Amber
Olive


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

ozzysmom said:


> axle


Does that have anything to do with Axl Rose by any chance? I love Guns N Roses... :headbang:


----------



## PrattFamily (May 10, 2004)

Girls:
Paris (Black or white or both)
Annabell (to match Tinkerbell)
Ariel (if she is red color)
Penelope (blonde/fawn color)
Bambi (if she is white and fawn)
Lacey (if she is white)
Jade (if she has green eyes)
Star (if she is blue or white)
Rose (red color)
Angel (if she is white or blue)
Marie (my middle name)


Boys:
Peter-Pan (to match Tinkerbell)
Tux (for a black and white one)
Karma (black one)
Elmo (red one)
Kookie (if he is really hiper)
Pip (if he is really small)
Denium (if he is blue)
Bleu' (if he is blue)
Stud-Muffin (if i get one for breeding lol)
Teddy(-Bear) (if he is brown)
Sunny (if he is blonde/fawn)

I have a ton of names I have thought of. lol. I want to get another girl and a boy when I get a house (in like five years), I might breed them. I still haven't decided yet.


----------



## xavier32178 (Jul 26, 2004)

I am going to name my girl or boy puppy Atari when my mother-in-law's chihuahua has her puppies :headbang:


----------



## LisaNotLiza (Jun 27, 2004)

When I find the right chi for me, I think I will go for :

:bunny: Bunny :angel1:

cuz chis often have those huge ears


----------



## chichi (Aug 4, 2004)

ozzysmom said:


> ooooooooooh mine are :
> 
> tinkerbell (but is quite common.............no offence :lol
> paris
> ...



:crybaby: fifi is my name... (but i also know that it is a common dog name too) :crybaby:


----------



## ~Ri (May 6, 2004)

* :wave: Love Jade *


----------



## chi_luv (Aug 8, 2004)

i only have two and thats belle and bruzer


----------



## Jon (Jun 16, 2004)

If i had a male chi I would probaly name it Bobby
If i had a female chi I would probaly name it Daisy
I dont think you can name your chi until you have actually saw him/her then it just clicks


----------



## chi_luv (Aug 8, 2004)

oo or bella i like that one aswell


----------



## LeanneG (Jun 4, 2004)

i like BANDIT for a boy


----------



## tinalicious (Aug 7, 2004)

I always said if I got a boy Chi I would name it Bruiser. But, I saw the other day that Brad Pitt has a dog named Atticus...I love that name! It would be really cool to use names based on Greek myth character or Gods. Zeus, Athena, Hera, Aphrodite, Hades, Hercules, etc. :king:


----------



## TeresaAnn20 (Oct 19, 2004)

I like Spanish names with strong meanings behind them for chihuahuas as names. Neither of my chihuahuas have Spanish names I just always forgot


----------



## Chewbie (Nov 20, 2004)

*Chewbacca...*

This is Chewbacca... I've been told it's a good name for him..


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: Chewbacca...*



Chewbie said:


> This is Chewbacca... I've been told it's a good name for him..


Yes! That name definately fits him lol. Too cute!


----------



## Chewbie (Nov 20, 2004)

*Re: Chewbacca...*



tattdangel said:


> Chewbie said:
> 
> 
> > This is Chewbacca... I've been told it's a good name for him..
> ...


Thanks!! :thumbleft:


----------



## LookinForTheWhite (Feb 10, 2005)

I have 2 chihuahuas Zoey and Cashew!
My next puppy is coming home in 3 weeks and i like the name Chloe for her cause Zoey and Chloe are pretty cute but im afraid they would get mixed up cause they are soo close!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

these are the names i loved as suggestions for my girl:


Puprika 
Fiona 
Desi 
Pixie 
Popple 

but a bunch more in my girls names list are great too....

some not on that list:

gaiya
coco pari

and a bunch of spanish names too. i'll have to post those when i find them in my notebook....


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

aha i sent the list of spanish names to my breeder so i had a copy in my e-mail.....

the "f" is for female and "m" is for male

Adora: From the longer name Adoracion which means "adoration" in Spanish. "f" 
Blanca: white "f" 
Blanco: white ( if it's a male) "m" 
Bonita: pretty "f" 
Conchita "f" 
Diego "m" 
Esperanza: hope "f" 
Felipe "m" 
Jacinta "f" 
Jacinto "m" 
Juan "m" 
Julio"m" 
Lupe "f" 
Mateo "m" 
Nieve: snow "m or f" 
Novia: girlfriend "f" 
Novio: boyfriend "m" 
Pablo "m" 
Paco "m" 
Pedro "m" 
Pepe "m" 
Pia "f" 
Renata "f" 
Rico "m" 
Rosita "f" 
Sancha "f" 
Sancho "m" 
Santos "m" saints 
Vito "m"


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i also like Empress too.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

:shock: I have a ferret name nivea!!!

But anyway my chi's name is Jamoka i was told it means "loved by all"


----------



## ChiGirl (Feb 22, 2005)

I have a few names..I went through a whole eliminating thing 

Male
Mushu
Simbah
Smurf (If blue)
Muppet

Female
Godiva
Veda
Nacho
Colibri (means butterfly in Spanish I think.)


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

i like paradise, darla, desTINY, erm fairy, pixie! for girls that is, boys i like tuff names usually from the gangster film lol like leon,al, pacino ect lolol

I also like leo bacuse thats my star sign meaning lion!

x


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

*puprika*

omg i love puprika!!!!!!!!!

kisses nat


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: puprika*

I've never had a dog that didn't have a "people" name (Katie, Teddy, Katie again, Teddy again, Sam, Barney, Charlie, Paulie, Gracie and Lily). My current favorites are:

Sophie
Maddy
Rosie

Henry
Willie
Zachary


----------



## krissy (Mar 3, 2005)

For boys:
Riley
Boris
Boston
Toby
Biezel

For Girls:
Abby
Charlotte
Lola
Trixie :wink:


----------



## Owned (Sep 22, 2004)

My favs:

Girls
****
Lucy
Clover
Violet
Daisy
Jasmine
Gracie
Lilly
Ivy
Abbey
Chloe
Zoe
Holly
Piper 
Hannah
Ebony
Lola

Boys
****
Bandit
Baily
Shadow
Oliver
Cody
Gremlin
Simon
Jose
Spencer
Luke
Casper


----------



## jeni200203 (Dec 7, 2004)

My chis name is Ashley


----------



## MyOwen (Mar 15, 2005)

*As for me*

Miki
Angel
Shovy
Oreo
Jon Jon
Snowy
Katy
Rover
Poppy


well if I've two dogs at the same time.. most probaly I'll name them Oreo and Cookie... :lol:


----------

